# My small and varied collection!!!



## deathcabber (Mar 14, 2008)

I really want to take more detailed pics sometime...but for now here you go!








vanity that DH built me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









top of vanity






top drawer with many misc. items...overflow loose e/s, perfumes and polishes






inside






blushes






eyeshadows and liners






fyrinnae drawer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MAC pigment drawer (which overflows to misc storage drawer






other misc. loose e/s, fluidlines and shadesticks






lip drawer






MAC lippies and e/s overflow






bath and body stash






nail stash...yes, Im one of those crazy polish collectors


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice & organized collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice collecion.


----------



## n_c (Mar 14, 2008)

You've got a nice collection, big too


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 15, 2008)

Not small at all! VERY nicely organized unlike like my stash. lol.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 15, 2008)

that's not small!! you have so much pigments! I like....


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 15, 2008)

You have such an incredible husband to build you a sweet vanity like that!!  And I would so steal your Fyrrinae collection if I knew where you lived! JK JK!!!  But you have such a killer collection!!


----------



## liv (Mar 15, 2008)

I spy an NYC blush that I also have and love.  =]

Nice collection, and the storage is very nice!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 15, 2008)

That's a great collection!


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_You have such an incredible husband to build you a sweet vanity like that!!  And I would so steal your Fyrrinae collection if I knew where you lived! JK JK!!!  But you have such a killer collection!!_

 
Thanks!!! It was definitely an adventure for me to design it and him to build it, LOL! And yes, Im a Fyrinnae addict...wish I had more


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_I spy an NYC blush that I also have and love.  =]

Nice collection, and the storage is very nice!_

 
It took me forever to find that blush!!!! I wanted it when it came out but I missed it. I tried to find it forever and them stumbled onto it recently at Big Lots and was so excited, LOL!!


----------



## mahreez (Mar 15, 2008)

that's not small at all. i love your collection!


----------



## frocher (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice stash!  So organized.


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 19, 2008)

loves it!

I need to get one of those organizing cuppord things where did you get it?


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 20, 2008)

love your collection. its very organized. and i like how you
can hide everything !! super cute.


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparklz55* 

 
_loves it!

I need to get one of those organizing cuppord things where did you get it?_

 

Thanks! My husband and I designed it together and he built it!


----------

